# Canada!



## tokatila (Mar 23, 2015)

My mother just told me that when I was born they seriously considered moving to Canada. Alas, they didn't and now I'm living in the Socialist Republic of Finland. 

Was I lucky not to?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 23, 2015)

You live in Finland? Me too! At the moment I would prefer Canada, especially Vancouver area.


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 23, 2015)

Some of my relatives live in Canada. I love the stories they told me about their land.
Perhaps when I have saved enough money I will make a visit there.


----------



## Tatu (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd switch to Canada in a heartbeat if I could. I'm not too fond of this Super-21st Century-Socialistic shit we have going on here.

EDIT: Your mother likes "Kummeli"?


----------



## tokatila (Mar 23, 2015)

Tatu @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> EDIT: Your mother likes "Kummeli"?



No. They were actually serious about it, I have been told. :D


----------



## Tatu (Mar 23, 2015)

Too bad 

Well, maybe there's news again this week how someone somewhere discovered that "Finland is The Best Country In The World" and we can relax, have an un-advertised beer and breath some cool, clean air, from which we don't pay a "temporary-tax" yet


----------



## tokatila (Mar 23, 2015)

Tatu @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Too bad
> 
> Well, maybe there's news again this week how someone somewhere discovered that "Finland is The Best Country In The World" and we can relax, have an un-advertised beer and breath some cool, clean air, from which we don't pay a "temporary-tax" yet



Well, one good thing. My kids go to the kindergarten in autumn and then I can live 500 days with very good unemployment pay and learn how to make music. 8)


----------



## re-peat (Mar 23, 2015)

Tatu @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Too bad
> 
> Well, maybe there's news again this week how someone somewhere discovered that "Finland is The Best Country In The World" (...)


Someone already did.

_


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 23, 2015)

You might not like our dear leader, though. I know I don't.


----------



## Valérie_D (Mar 23, 2015)

I live near Montreal, a little bit cold in the winter but overall...my home.

As Robin Williams said :

Canadians are so nice :

- Did you like Canada?

- No

- Eh, we'll fix it eh!


----------



## lee (Mar 23, 2015)

How much do you pay for health care in Canada vs Finland? 

BTW, incredible what you receive for free when you become a parent in Finland!! Someone from Finland, please write all the things you get. And I thought the Swedish system was generous enough.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 23, 2015)

Health care costs are 25+% less in Finland. But you die a bit sooner:

http://www.ifitweremyhome.com/compare/CA/FI


----------



## lee (Mar 23, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Health care costs are 25+% less in Finland. But you die a bit sooner:
> 
> http://www.ifitweremyhome.com/compare/CA/FI



☺ nice site!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 23, 2015)

I love living in Canada!


----------



## JonFairhurst (Mar 23, 2015)

The question isn't "Finland or Canada?"; it's "sauna or sweat lodge?"


----------



## jcs88 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd love to move to Vancouver from London. I don't see how I'd ever get to live there though, other than marrying a Canadian.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 23, 2015)

Both countries make great vodka and terrific hockey goalies. Just sayin'.


----------



## lee (Mar 23, 2015)

jcs88 @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> I'd love to move to Vancouver from London. I don't see how I'd ever get to live there though, other than marrying a Canadian.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 23, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Both countries make great vodka and terrific hockey goalies. Just sayin'.



I dunno, our goalies can be hard to match. https://vine.co/v/O9L15xI5lx6


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 23, 2015)

Have you seen this list?

http://www.quanthockey.com/nhl/national ... stats.html


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 23, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Have you seen this list?
> 
> http://www.quanthockey.com/nhl/national ... stats.html



Yeah they're pretty good but Carey alone smokes em.  Not only does he have a gold medal but is in the midst of producing one of the best goaltending seasons in NHL history. And that's not even counting the most important thing: how hot he is.







The only thing of Tuukka Rask's contribution to hockey I can remember is this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpSumJDrLuM

Well at least maybe Tuukka is hot too. I'm too afraid to Google it to find out though.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn't move to Vancouver...earthquakes!! (although I would move to LA :lol: )


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 23, 2015)

I lived in Vancouver until I was 32. then I moved to the states and have lived in Phoenix (I love Phoenix), Portland Oregon, Atlanta, Rochester Hills Michigan and now Dallas Texas. I do miss Vancouver (my family is still living there) but it has really changed from when I was growing up. I remember hearing on the radio in 1994 (just before I moved to Phoenix) that Vancouver had it's 2nd murder of the year (I think it was February). Now there's way more crime, drugs, etc. I guess it's hard for anyone to grow up somewhere and year after year watch it succumb to the bad people. It's still a heck of a beautiful city.

but... Finland?! I so want to go there. I have an affinity for the Netherlands. I hope I can get there one day.


----------



## Udo (Mar 24, 2015)

I think Democracy ranking should be a key indicator when discussing countries. Below the the 2014 ranking (frankly, I think anything below 10 is not acceptable :wink: ):

1 Norway
2 Switzerland
3 Sweden
4 Finland
5 Denmark
6 Netherlands
7 New Zealand
8 Germany
9 Ireland
10 Belgium
_______________
11 Austria
12 Australia
13 United Kingdom
14 Canada
15 France
16 United States
17 Hong Kong
18 Spain
19 Portugal
20 Slovenia


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 24, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Health care costs are 25+% less in Finland. But you die a bit sooner:
> 
> http://www.ifitweremyhome.com/compare/CA/FI


That site has some 'interesting' priorities.

I've thought about moving to Sweden, Denmark or the Netherlands. The ncreased or decreased chances of getting HIV hasn't really been a consideration, if I'm honest.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 24, 2015)

What about Maple Syrup ranking? For some people, that's more important than the economy, the environment, etc.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't like maple syrup.

*runs for cover*


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey Matt, no problem! But my buddy from BC wants to chat with you...


----------



## lee (Mar 24, 2015)

TheUnfinished @ Tue Mar 24 said:


> I've thought about moving to Sweden, Denmark or the Netherlands.



Move to Sweden! Toontrack, Clavia, Ikea, and the most important:

Osthyvel! (cheese slicer)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 24, 2015)

No Canadian chef ever matched the skills of this Swedish artist of the kitchen.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 24, 2015)

lee @ Tue Mar 24 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Tue Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I've thought about moving to Sweden, Denmark or the Netherlands.
> ...


I like my cheese! Västerbotten is very tasty.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 24, 2015)

I say we shred the cheese, and drop it in these (+maple syrup - sorry, Matt):






PS: I learned how to make 'em when I was 5 or 6.


----------



## tokatila (Mar 27, 2015)

+1 Maple syrup
-1 Too much hockey
+1 Longer life span

So I guess I'll move to Canada. Now, what city has the most ugliest goalies?


----------



## iaink (Mar 30, 2015)

The largest Finnish settlements outside of Finland are in Ontario, Canada. My hometown on L Superior is one... also apparently the city in Canada that churns out the most NHL players per capita.


----------



## Valérie_D (Mar 30, 2015)

Why Montréal of course


----------



## gbar (Mar 31, 2015)

In Canada, everybody has only one spoon. And they have to share.


Source: Kids in the Hall


----------



## SergeD (Mar 31, 2015)

tokatila @ Fri Mar 27 said:


> -1 Too much hockey



The last month of the regular season is too much, but the playoffs are terrific :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2015)

If your team is fighting for a place in the playoffs, the last month of the season is pretty exciting, actually, as every game counts.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 31, 2015)

Funny how the United States always puffs out it's chest and loudly judges and criticizes other countries, but it can do no better than 16th on that list. Shows you how messed up my country is. Sad, really. 

If I moved to Canada, it would not likely be Vancouver, or BC. Maybe 20 years ago, but not now. It is more of a melting pot than elsewhere, but it does indeed have more crime. Prince George and even Victoria in BC have surprisingly high crime rates. Vancouver seems more akin to Seattle or Portland than Canada, though that's not a bad thing. (I do believe Winnipeg and Halifax have higher per capita crime rates as far as "big" cities go. Still, much lower than any US city). I personally like Calgary and Alberta much more than BC. Though Edmonton's winters can be pretty brutal, I've survived the last three record breakers in New England, and imagine I'd handle it okay there too. 

I've never been to Finland, but being Scandanavian blooded (mostly Norwegian) I'd go in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## iaink (Mar 31, 2015)

snowleopard @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Funny how the United States always puffs out it's chest and loudly judges and criticizes other countries, but it can do no better than 16th on that list. Shows you how messed up my country is. Sad, really.
> 
> If I moved to Canada, it would not likely be Vancouver, or BC. Maybe 20 years ago, but not now. It is more of a melting pot than elsewhere, but it does indeed have more crime. Prince George and even Victoria in BC have surprisingly high crime rates. Vancouver seems more akin to Seattle or Portland than Canada, though that's not a bad thing. (I do believe Winnipeg and Halifax have higher per capita crime rates as far as "big" cities go. Still, much lower than any US city). I personally like Calgary and Alberta much more than BC. Though Edmonton's winters can be pretty brutal, I've survived the last three record breakers in New England, and imagine I'd handle it okay there too.
> 
> I've never been to Finland, but being Scandanavian blooded (mostly Norwegian) I'd go in a heartbeat if I could.



Calgary is beautiful, so is Vancouver. Calgary has at least twice the sunshine for about half the price...


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't want to pour gasoline on smoldering embers, but I also found the people in Alberta more friendly, helpful, more _Canadian_, than in BC if you will. I realize that's a generalization, but it's what I experienced. 

I should note I can handle the rain of BC. Despite currently living in New England, I'm from Oregon, and an Oregonian to my core. You can take the boy out of the forest...


----------



## edhamilton (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd take Finland.
Canada is in a massive real estate bubble fueled by massive gobal bubbles. Try and buy anything in Vancouver ......

Saw an interesting documentary on Finlands education system. If I could get a gig there ....... I'd be packing.

And for the first time in 10 years I changed monitors - Amphion - from finland !


----------



## Tatu (May 17, 2015)

Well.. congrats, Canada.


----------

